# Favorite Disliked Villagers



## RedNoverian (Jul 20, 2013)

What are some villagers you like that everyone seems to hate?

For me, I like a lot of the snooty villagers that are pretty unpopular like Velma, Tiffany (somewhat unpopular), Elise, and Gigi. I don't know why. They sort of fascinate me more than anything.


----------



## SincerelyDream (Jul 20, 2013)

Pietro...yuck one of my friends has him and she like constantly complains about wanting him to move lol


----------



## RedNoverian (Jul 20, 2013)

Yeah, there's a lot of villagers that people either love or despise. I like Pietro, but I know many people think he's too weird.


----------



## fl0ra (Jul 23, 2013)

Truffles!!


----------



## Wish (Jul 23, 2013)

pietro and croquet


----------



## Lurrdoc (Jul 23, 2013)

Pietro is really cool. I mean he even has PIE in his name. Clever. He isn't all that weird. Some people are just being really judgmental on looks and have preferences towards the way some neighbors look. I give every neighbor a chance for me to like them. 

My favorite, though, would have to be Bella. On tumblr, I saw someone I followed calling her a rat after she moved in. I was not happy.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 23, 2013)

I've never minded Monique but everyone hates her..


----------



## Thunder (Jul 23, 2013)

Lurrdoc said:


> Some people are just being really judgmental on looks and have preferences towards the way some neighbors look. I give every neighbor a chance for me to like them.



Not incredibly surprising, considering appearances are really the only way to distinguish villagers of the same type.


----------



## Isabella (Jul 23, 2013)

idk if people like Clyde or not because he's never anyone's dream villager from what I can tell but I love that dude he looks so funny and lazy and he'd say funny stuff all the time
it's sad because he randomly moved one day in my wild world town


----------



## TamaMushroom (Jul 23, 2013)

I know a lot of people are coming around on Coco, and that makes me happy. Coco was one of the nicest villager on my Wild World and She instantly became my Favorite. She's Unique and Normal. I like Normal the best out of ALL the personalities, but Uchi, Smug, and LAzy are Close seconds. I like ALL the Personalities, but just about all my preferences, towards villagers are Normal.


----------



## TiffaniMichele (Jul 23, 2013)

I love Tiffany, but that may be just because my name is Tiffani. c:


----------



## MadCake (Jul 24, 2013)

I love Tabby, Bree, Pietro, Paula, Tammi..
For some reason, Nobody really likes a LOT of the Uchi villagers..


----------



## Ryuuko Matoi (Jul 24, 2013)

MadCake said:


> I love Tabby, Bree, Pietro, Paula, Tammi..
> For some reason, Nobody really likes a LOT of the Uchi villagers..



i like bree and tabby, never had pietro though, he looks nice though


----------



## Wondrous (Jul 31, 2013)

Tabby, Pietro, Tiffany, Gigi, & Monique. I actually reallyyyy like Tabby and Monique. Both were in my original ACPG town, and I don't see what's so 'bad' or 'hideous' about them. Monique is gorgeous, and Tabby has a hidden beauty within. I mean, she's not even that bad as it is. That smile grew on me. And Gigi, she's interesting. I've always loved Pietro since the moment I laid eyes on him. He's super colorful and ridiculously unique. Tiffany's pretty and very sweet when she warms up to you.

Also, I'm not sure if he's 'disliked' but, I never have seen him on anyone's dream list... Beardo. I actually like the fella. He has a funny stache and that makes me smile.

I generally don't dislike villagers for their looks, I like to give them a chance to grow on me before I'm all 'Get le frick out', so I tend to have 'odd' taste with villagers. The only ones I dislike are Elise, Chow, Vic, Opal, Gruff, Al, Chops & Tank. I have my reasons lololol.


----------



## keybug55 (Aug 1, 2013)

For some reason people seem to hate Hans




But look at him, he's an adorable Yeti


----------



## Th3 Mayor (Aug 1, 2013)

A lot of people hate Mathilda and Sheldon, but I think they are cool.


----------



## Sakubo (Aug 2, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Not incredibly surprising, considering appearances are really the only way to distinguish villagers of the same type.



I agree, most villagers I judged based of appearance almost always seemed right.


----------



## Wish (Aug 2, 2013)

yeah i think hans is cute


----------



## Lotte (Aug 2, 2013)

I love Flora and Fuchsia c:


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Aug 2, 2013)

Hmm, I probably can't think of a lot, but some of my most favorite villagers like Bree, Gaston, and Mathilda seem to get a lot of hate.


----------



## Puddle (Aug 2, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> For some reason people seem to hate Hans
> 
> View attachment 8822
> 
> But look at him, he's an adorable Yeti


I have to disagree. I hate Hans.


----------



## cutydol (Aug 3, 2013)

ya there are several villagers like that


----------



## Riesz (Aug 5, 2013)

I like the uchi villagers, which seem to be unpopular to a lot of people.  I like their tough girl attitude.  I have both Cherry and Tammy as uchi and love them both!  They even have slightly different dialogue though they're both Uchi.


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 5, 2013)

i really love coco and pietro, but they are both starting to gain some more positive attention, so i guess they don't really count as disliked anymore.

i can't think of any other hated villagers, to be honest.


----------



## Arcstone (Sep 3, 2013)

I really like Diva. I hated her when she moved in three spaces away from my house, but I gave her a chance and she's now one of my favourite villagers.


----------



## rivulet (Sep 3, 2013)

I like Coco o:
I got her from my campsite. And I like Pietro, but he moved :c


----------



## gappamaki (Sep 3, 2013)

Everyone seems to hate Klaus but he's my absolute favourite villager~


----------



## Sherry (Sep 3, 2013)

Somehow I started to like Tabby.
I have her since the New Leaf release in my town and at first I didn't like her because of her disturbing face but I started to like her over time. She even was the first villager who gave me a picture.  Now I think she's adorable.


----------



## Sazie (Sep 3, 2013)

Puddles even though I dislike pink, I really like her personality. xD


----------



## broadwaythecat (Sep 3, 2013)

idk.... Velma!


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 3, 2013)

Truffles.
She's adorable IMO.


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 3, 2013)

Katt! A lot of people don't like her for some reason, but she's my favorite cat.


----------



## ForestRabbit (Sep 8, 2013)

I wouldn't mind having Katt in my village-- she reminds me of a Halloween character from childhood, I like the way she looks!

I think Pietro is awesome-- yet, I know most people are terrified of him.


----------



## Absentia (Sep 8, 2013)

I hate Tabby D: she freaks me out so bad, but one of my best friends loves her to death and has her in her town.

I don't really have any favorite villagers that anyone else hates, mostly my villagers just seem to be fairly unpopular. Chow I know gets a lot of flack but I love him so much, he was in my Wild World and he was my bestie! Goose isn't too popular either but he's my brodude!


----------



## Nushaa (Sep 8, 2013)

Absentia said:


> I hate Tabby D: she freaks me out so bad, but one of my best friends loves her to death and has her in her town.
> 
> I don't really have any favorite villagers that anyone else hates, mostly my villagers just seem to be fairly unpopular. Chow I know gets a lot of flack but I love him so much, he was in my Wild World and he was my bestie! Goose isn't too popular either but he's my brodude!


STARES AT.........

I'm that friend if you couldn't tell.


----------



## kite (Sep 9, 2013)

I like Quillson.


----------



## StarryACNL (Sep 11, 2013)

I like diva!
I also like the anteaters and coach!


----------



## magnostadt (Sep 11, 2013)

I have always liked Beardo, Groucho, and Grizzly. I know Beardo isn't the most popular, and I'm not sure about the others, but I had him in my old town and we got along pretty well.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Sep 15, 2013)

kite said:


> I like Quillson.



Me too! I think he's cute! Rizzo is probably my #1 favorite disliked villager though.


----------



## radical6 (Sep 15, 2013)

rasher!!!!


----------



## Bowie (Sep 15, 2013)

Pietro is probably my favourite disliked villager. Pietro has everything that I love within a villager. He is smug, he is comical, and he is a sheep with the coating of a rainbow. My favourite character in general is Woolio, and the reason I mentioned him, is because he strongly resembles Pietro both physically _and_ mentally. I mean, Woolio literally has the same personality as him, as well as being a very flamboyant sheep, which is probably the best way to describe both Woolio _and_ Pietro. I also think that it is funny to see people accusing him of being evil. I mean, I know that some people have a phobia of clowns, but he is a sheep dressed up as a clown! Realistically, you don't get sheep more innocent than that.


----------



## VividVero (Sep 15, 2013)

Filbert. ._.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 15, 2013)

Can we get a list of "generally disliked villagers"? I can't think of enough at the moment to make a judgment D:


----------



## ForgottenT (Sep 15, 2013)

Deena 
I got 2 of her, pictures, one from her giving it to me, and one when she moved out


----------



## Carol_tama (Sep 17, 2013)

I love all tiger villagers except Claudia (too pink ^^) and I know many ppl that hate tiger villagers. I also love Muffy and she's a uchi. Hmmm, who else... I could definietly have Naomi the cow in my town (if it wasn't almost finished), she's cute haha, I also liked Rocco the hippo A LOT and I know many people think he's ugly (god knows why o.o) and I think that's it. 
I could list more popular villagers that I very much dislike. xD


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 10, 2018)

I love Mac and Pietro.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 11, 2018)

Cousteau


----------



## f l a s h (Jun 14, 2018)

Pietro. I just hate clowns.


----------



## MayorQuinn (Jun 14, 2018)

Pietro and Katt deserve more love imo!


----------

